
Should I build this? - dustball
There isn&#x27;t a full podcast-in-a-box solution that I can find.  Many of them are focused on recording, or hosting, but none do a Good job of combining them the way YouTube does with videos, or even Tumblr for that matter.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;complete.audio is the landing page.<p>Looked at podbean, tryca.st and others.
======
cocktailpeanuts
The answer to this is always yes. Unless it takes months to build an MVP.

By building one you'll gain a lot of insights 99% of the population don't
have, so it's a win win situation.

Don't ask for permission

~~~
Alex3917
I don't agree. Spend a week coming up with 100 other ideas first, and then get
feedback on the most promising ones.

Then do the best one. It might still fail, and if it does you'll still learn a
lot, but you won't be wasting months or years when you could have chosen
something more promising from the beginning.

(And that's not a criticism of this specific business idea.)

~~~
siquick
Alternatively, solve your own problems first and you'll make your own life
better and potentially others (i.e. your users) too.

~~~
brianwawok
I never liked this approach. I am a dev. If all I did was solve my own
problems all I would write is developer tools. Which is about the worst market
to sell in. Many problems out there that aren't my own.

~~~
scawf
You are also a human. You may be a father, a driver, a shopper, ... Most
widely spread projects are not about jobs.

~~~
brianwawok
Sure, but think about b2b. An example problem is software for a port-a-potty
business. I doubt many people that run a port-a-potty business are as good of
software developers as I am. If everyone just scratches their own itch, who
would write software for port-a-potty businesses? Do they just not get
software?

Maybe a little bit of a stupid example, but there are many unsexy b2b software
opportunities out there. There is no need for it to be an itch for someone to
come in and make a lot of money making their life better.

If you can scratch your own itch and make something awesome, great! If not, it
doesn't really matter as long as you scratch someone's itch.

In my opinion - The top reason to pick a product is where can you provide the
most value. If you can solve your own problem of unorganized MP3 files but
there is no value (i.e. no one will pay you $20 for it) - then don't do it. If
you can solve something unsexy (i.e. save a port-a-potty company $2,000 a
month), you can very likely make real money on it.

------
bsvalley
I read your message and looked at your landing page... I still don't have a
clue about what you're trying to accomplish.

Are you building a search engine for podcasts?

------
detaro
What complication of the current process would your product solve? I'm not all
that familiar with the typical podcast workflow, but to me it seems the
connection between recording/editing and publishing is just "upload an audio
file", which doesn't _seem_ like a big issue, so there is probably more to
what you are planning integration-wise?

~~~
dustball
What problem are you trying to solve?

Let novice users (or even lazy pros) create a professional quality podcast
without needing extra software or hosting.

Re: upload an audio file

Soundcloud built their business around doing just this, albeit for a different
market. They do support Podcasts but you can tell from the interface it is
meant for music primarily.

~~~
tedyoung
I'm not saying there's not a market here -- I'd like to hear more details
(especially as someone starting a podcast).

Your landing page doesn't provide any information, and I'm still unclear what
the specific pains you're solving are?

There's already several podcast-specific hosting companies (libsyn, blubrry,
acast, buzzsprout), so what are you adding?

There's the RSS feed management and submitting to iTunes (most of the above
have that).

On the audio creation part, there's Auphonic (automatic leveling and some
mixing) and not much else (that I'm aware of) that's automated.

From my point of view, editing, transcribing, splicing ads, chapter-marking,
compiling show notes, etc., are all manual processes right now, so automating
or streamlining them would be great.

Something on the ads/sponsor side of things would be valuable: Google had
tried doing this for radio spots back in the mid 2000's, but it flopped (not
enough good inventory, among other things). I think with podcasts, there's a
market that could be created.

------
atmosx
What about Spreaker[1] ? Supports recording, hosting, publishing and
searching. Has mobile application to accompany the app and it's been around
more than 2 years.

[1] [http://www.spreaker.com/](http://www.spreaker.com/)

------
dragonbonheur
Twitcasting does that, but go ahead if you can do it better.

